# Best 3x3



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

What is the best?


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp









*On topic:
*I use cube for you diy core with storebought cubies.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 24, 2009)

I am not qualified to say since I have only used type A :fp.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 24, 2009)

IF THERE WAS A CUBE THAT WAS THE BEST FOR SPEEDCUBING:

*YOU WOULD KNOW BY NOW.*


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 24, 2009)

For once, Edward may actually be correct. There are many topics like this one (and the others you have started) that already exist. You cannot think you were the first person to wonder what the best 3x3 was? Please try searching around for older threads before making a new one. The search function is right at the top of the screen.


----------

